
Ask HN: This CNN video says US Intl traced DNC hack to Russian keyboard - noidax
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=R_-GuADLoA8<p>at 0.49, it says US intelligence traced the hack back to a specific Russian keyboard. It makes no sense how can any one do that? You guys have any idea?
======
trumpgeek
The CIA uses special hardware to track keystrokes and installed it in many
foreign computers. Essentially we hacked them and now cry foul that they
hacked the DNC and discovered the fact that Clinton stole the primary. Pretty
hypocritical.

------
trumpgeek
Yes by hacking into their computers fist which is pretty hypocritical

